# Hello from Sydney !!



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello ,
My names Matt and I'm a composer from Sydney Australia . Love the forum , have been reading since gigastudio days . Time to join and post , it's been a long time coming  Thanks to everyone for all the wonderful music and information , it's such a unique community in so many ways , and a wealth of information . 

Thanks to the wonderful people who maintain and make this forum what it is !! 


Matt


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 16, 2013)

G'day Matt. Always nice to see a fellow Aussie round these boards.


----------



## Blakus (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey Matt! Glad to see another Aussie indeed!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Matt! Welcome!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys , yet again what makes this forum what it is


----------



## Kralc (Jun 16, 2013)

*insert obligatory Australia comment*

Welcome Matt!


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 16, 2013)

And from the other side of the planet, welcome!


----------

